
Every October, Write a Lisp Interpreter In C - blackhole
https://twitter.com/#!/haikoschol/status/128741308985643008
======
demallien
I would have thought that writing a C compiler in Lisp would be more
interesting... Every time I read a book on compiler design in C, the book
passes an inordinate amount of time setting up the infrastructure for creating
an AST, yet surely this would be a very natural thing in Lisp?

------
geekytenny
Do you think they would want us to spend our 'Octobers' reinventing things
they built or for us to take their works in computing to greater heights?

